# Rolling Relics Monterey,Ca. Ride



## slick (Sep 15, 2022)

Time to kool off at the beach. We have had enough of the heat. So head on out to Monterey,Ca. On September 24th. We will meet up at Seaside Beach in Monterey. Meet up at 10am, roll out at 11am. Exit 403 off the highway, Seaside/Del Rey Oaks. Turn to the right and head towards the beach. There are two parking lots. One to the left of the hotel with the huge American flag and one to the right. Either will be fine. Chime in if you're attending.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 16, 2022)

I will be there! With a couple friends !! 😎 @mr.cycleplane @kreika


----------



## slick (Sep 17, 2022)

Hey @sccruiser you coming out?


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 19, 2022)

slick said:


> Hey @sccruiser you coming out?



Trying to get get my work  schedule changed. Hopefully 🙏


----------



## slick (Sep 19, 2022)

sccruiser said:


> Trying to get get my work  schedule changed. Hopefully 🙏




Sorry for the last minute notice. It was a spur of the moment deal. Thought about it, then said no, them maybe, no, ok yes. 🤣


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 19, 2022)

Chris @slick, my wife and I will be there along with a couple of friends.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 24, 2022)

We’re about ready to roll! More pics to come


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 24, 2022)

Somebody drink a pint of Taco Truck for me...☹️


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 24, 2022)

Patriotic Pair


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 24, 2022)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALL THE NICE PICTURES , THERE                           FROM BICYCLE LARRY 
GREAT , A LOT OF NICE BICYCLES


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 24, 2022)

A few shots. I'm not a good photographer. Lucky I can spell it.


----------



## kreika (Sep 24, 2022)

Great times and people! Weather was perfect. Had a blast and sold my hugger orange chevy tailgate to boot! Sweet! Thank you @slick


----------



## tryder (Sep 24, 2022)

kreika said:


> Great times and people! Weather was perfect. Had a blast and sold my hugger orange chevy tailgate to boot! Sweet! Thank you @slick
> 
> View attachment 1700967
> 
> ...



Is that John Steinbeck sitting on the rock?
Looks like everyone had a great day.
Thanks for the pictures.


----------

